# Chafer Lids



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can purchase only chafing lids? I've purchased some odds n ends from someone who did some catering and several of the chafers are missing the lids. I've already checked with used rest. equip. and they have never had the individual pieces. Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Maybe you can check with party rental companies. They usually have odd pieces lying around after other pieces have been lost.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Look up http://www.acemart.com. They have everything you need.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Where are you located? Larger cities often have restaurant salvagers. They will come in and haul away old equipment and pay the restaurants a few bucks (not much, but it beats having to pay to have it hauled away). They then turn around, fix or refurbish it and sell it for a nice profit. They are often times listed under Restaurant equipment in the yellow pages.


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks, Acemart had an odd one in stock that they'll sell me but they don't sell them alone. I'll keep trying ebay and all the restaraunt warehouses.


----------

